# When do you work traps?



## transcend2007 (Feb 3, 2020)

Do you consider traps part of you shoulders or part of your back ... I'm not sure so I've been working traps on both shoulder day and back day ... I do shrugs on shoulder day and upright rows on back day ... how and which day do you work traps ...?


----------



## snake (Feb 3, 2020)

Trap work depends on the movement you find best for working the traps and then implementing them into the workout. If you like upright rows, put them in with back and bis. If you get enough trap work from your MP/OHP movements, put them in with chest and tris. 

Just make sure that what ever you do, you're not indirectly hitting the delts more than you should. Chest on Mon., Shoulders on Wed and Back on Fri. could lead to some over training. Don't forget, even squats have an effect on your shoulders.


----------



## Trump (Feb 3, 2020)

back, shoulder days are for gheys. Shrugs and upright row both squeezed at the top


----------



## Gibsonator (Feb 3, 2020)

I usually hit em at the end of my delt workout. 
I alternate each week between either the plate loaded machine shrugs, smith shrugs or dumbell shrugs. 3-4 sets 12-15 reps real slow, big stretch at the bottom big squeeze at the top.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 3, 2020)

I have rarely ever worked traps directly.  deadlifts and  OHP is where my traps got worked.


----------



## tinymk (Feb 3, 2020)

I don’t do any direct trap work. I squat, dead and bench every week. These hit them I directly along with all the static holds i do with heavy movements seem to keep my traps big and solid.


----------



## Maijah (Feb 3, 2020)

I always do shrugs on back days.


----------



## Gabriel (Feb 3, 2020)

Loved upright rows but due to recent neck problems, can't do them anymore.........Don't work them directly anymore.But before I was old and broken,I worked the with back..


----------



## Uncle manny (Feb 3, 2020)

I always throw some db or bb shrugs at the end of my back day. To each his own.


----------



## snake (Feb 3, 2020)

My current trap work requires me to take out the bi's as much as possible. Heavy shrugs just isn't doing it and DL are off the table. I do a wide grip lower cable upright row with an inverted lat pull down bar. Takes out the bi's and delts as much as possible and the angle of attack is up and back; what you want to work the traps. You can also put them in almost anyplace. 

The DL is bar none the best work I can do for traps.


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 3, 2020)

Back, rear delts and traps together.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 3, 2020)

Seeker said:


> I have rarely ever worked traps directly.  deadlifts and  OHP is where my traps got worked.



^^ THIS ^^

I don't do any direct trap work, deads and overhead pressing has 'em knackered fer me.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 3, 2020)

with shoulders

they get work from deads and other compound lifts too, but i really work them shoulder day.


----------



## German89 (Feb 3, 2020)

Genetically gifted. 

Dont work them


----------



## Seeker (Feb 3, 2020)

German89 said:


> Genetically gifted.
> 
> Dont work them



Everyone loves a good pair of genetics


----------



## Grizzly911 (Feb 3, 2020)

Trump said:


> back, shoulder days are for gheys. Shrugs and upright row both squeezed at the top



I don't think Gibs approves of this post, haha!


----------



## Grizzly911 (Feb 3, 2020)

I rarely train the traps because they grow quickly, did plenty of cleans and power cleans back in high school.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 3, 2020)

We powerlifters grown the biggest traps for a reason without even isolating them but not all is a powerlifter.

If you squat and deadlift heavy then no need to work them if not then listen to the guys that know isolation work.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Feb 4, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> We powerlifters grown the biggest traps for a reason without even isolating them but not all is a powerlifter.
> 
> If you squat and deadlift heavy then no need to work them if not then listen to the guys that know isolation work.




Do the wide-grip pull ups isolate them better than any other exercise? Mine need more isolation.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Feb 4, 2020)

Traps are similar to the forearms, & can be trained more often then muscle groups like chest & legs,I do traps w shoulders,and again with back,it's really hard to overtrain them, besides I'm working traps everyday w my line of work!


----------



## dk8594 (Feb 4, 2020)

Haven’t done any direct work on them in over 20 years.


----------



## ripper (Feb 4, 2020)

I like hitting shrugs on leg day. After squats (not before) and I like using the trap bar for deads so then I just move straight into shrugs for actual trap work.  I feel like I get a better response that way vs. trying to do them with shoulders/back.


----------



## transcend2007 (Feb 4, 2020)

SFG nailed it for me ... due to knees I no longer can deadlift or squat ... therefore I must work them in isolation ...


----------



## BigSwolePump (Feb 4, 2020)

I do upright rows once per week on one of my back days. Otherwise, I have never needed to work them directly.


----------



## bigdog (Feb 4, 2020)

I mix them at the end of shoulders or back depending on time and feel.


----------



## Jin (Feb 4, 2020)

I worked them yesterday.


----------



## bvs (Feb 4, 2020)

I do them on both back and shoulder day. You can never have too big traps!


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Feb 5, 2020)

I do behind the back shrugs on the Smith as my last exercise on shoulder night, which happens to be tonight.  My reason for doing so is due to the fact that my shoulders get so dang tight during the shoulder workout, the behind the back shrugs relaxes them.

They somewhat get hit again on back night, but as part of my deadlift routine.  I don't shrug on back night... At least not intentionally.


----------



## THEGREATMALENKO (Feb 6, 2020)

I do 2 upper body workouts a week. Hit them both days. Exercises such as Deads, Cleans, High Pulls or any Olympic variation have a very stimulating effect on the Traps.


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Feb 6, 2020)

If I see a kid with bigger traps than me! I go shrug haha. Twice a wk on upper. Bent over bb row and shrug on platform. Helps with my grip big time. I try and crush bar and hang on like crazy. :32 (20):


----------



## German89 (Feb 6, 2020)

ComeBacKid85 said:


> If I see a kid with bigger traps than me! I go shrug haha. Twice a wk on upper. Bent over bb row and shrug on platform. Helps with my grip big time. I try and crush bar and hang on like crazy. :32 (20):


I bet it does help with your grip


----------

